# να φυγω/να φευγω



## Paxy

Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει πώς είναι σωστά "δε θέλω να φύγω ποτέ" ή "δεν θέλω να φεύγω ποτέ";


----------



## artion

In most cases the first. But depends on the context.


----------



## BrendaP

Artion, could you elaborate, please?  I'd like to know the answer to that, too.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

δε θέλω να φύγω ποτέ 

δεν θέλω να φεύγω 

δεν θέλω να φεύγω ποτέ 
 ​


----------



## BrendaP

Examples are nice, but could anyone _explain the difference_, please?


----------



## Spectre scolaire

The difference is that _in principle_ you cannot use the word ποτέ if you opt for imperfective aspect. This combination would be “aspectually incompatible”. In Germanic languages (like English and German) you would often have small words destined to modify the “aspect” – only you’d call it _Aktionsart_, the term _aspect_ being reserved for languages which incorporate this feature into their verbal system like Greek and the Slavic languages, just to mention the most well-known cases. 
 ​


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Just a comparison to a similar case in English in which a time marker – here : 2006, above : ποτέ – makes a big difference in the choice of verbal _tempus_ : 

I have joined the WordReference Forums. ​I joined the WordReference Forums in 2006. ​*I have joined the WordReference Forums in 2006. ​In the same line of thought :
*I have bought a laptop yesterday. ​ ​


----------



## artion

Examples:
Indefinite (aoristos)
Δεν θέλω να φύγω ποτέ από την Αμερική.
Δεν θέλω να φύγω ποτέ από κοντά σου.

Continuous
Δεν θέλω να φεύγω ποτέ πριν από τις 07:00. 
Δεν θέλω να φεύγω ποτέ με άδειο στομάχι.


----------



## BrendaP

Good examples.  Thanks, artion.


----------



## Paxy

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

Πάξη


----------



## giannis321

Δε θέλω να φύγω ποτέ ... used for something that, if it happens, it will happen once and for all.
Δε θέλω να φεύγω ποτέ... it's about a preference, something that happens in a context, and in that context leaving (φεύγω) is not what we'd like to do (usually).


----------



## BrendaP

That makes it even clearer, Giannis.  Thank you!


----------

